# So is co-sleeping always considered dangerous if not breastfeeding?



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

We are still working through our breastfeeding struggles and the twins are probably receiving 90% or more of their milk through supplementing. It is a problem... and we are working on it, very very hard.

I have always breastfed and co-slept with my other babies. I had never heard of it being dangerous to co-sleep with a bottle fed baby until recently and now I have gotten paranoid about it. I wake fully and sit to bottle feed the boys, so there is no propped bottle type of situation going on or anything. Also the boys are physically on me I would say at least 80% of the time. Can I not still be "in tune" with them even though I am bottle feeding for right now?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never heard of it being dangerous to co-sleep with a bottle fed baby. I think you are in tune with them because your bodies are in close proximity and you temps, heart beats, sleep wake cycles synchronise because of that not because of breastfeeding specifically.

None of the safe co-sleeping guidelines that I've read ever mention BF either, except to say that it may help to increase the success of BFing, or say that bottle feeding is a contraindication to co-sleeping.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

What Kate said.









When my son was bottlefed, he co-slept with me sometimes (he was not a big fan, usually) and there was no problem at all.







Which reminds me-I have a bunch of milk. Do you still need it or have you worked out your supply?


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

I think in James McKenna's sleep labs he *did* find a difference in the way bottlefed babies and moms reacted to each other during sleep. I'm sure a Google search would help.


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisheva*
> 
> I think in James McKenna's sleep labs he *did* find a difference in the way bottlefed babies and moms reacted to each other during sleep. I'm sure a Google search would help.


This is true-- here's a link to some of McKenna's research and publications.

That doesn't mean you can't safely co-sleep if your babies get supplemental feedings-- just be smart about it! Make sure you have a firm mattress, limited pillows/blankets/other stuff in the bed, only sleep with baby when you and your DP are 100% sober and unmedicated, limit older siblings in bed with babies, don't ever smoke around baby (exposure to cigarette smoke is a *huge* factor in SIDS), and don't sleep with baby on a sofa/recliner/other soft surface.

I work with Safe Sleep and SIDS/SUDI Prevention Educators in a public heath agency (not that this makes me an expert, or anything, but I've been to a ton of trainings and spend a lot of time with the experts). While they privately agree that ecologically breastfeeding (no supplements, pacifiers, on demand nursing) dyads are the very safest co-sleepers, carefully planned, safe bed-sharing is entirely possible in other situations.

OP, I think your situation is fine! Hang in there


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

This was the article I first saw the information about no co-sleeping while bottle feeding http://www.drmomma.org/2009/08/sids-enfamil-restfull-formula-yes.html

Thank you all for your input it is helping me feel a little more safe about it.









KittyWitty,







your wonderful. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

We have coslept with our adopted bottle-fed preemie since about 2 weeks after we brought him home from the hospital (he is now 13 months). We did it safely, (no heavy blankets, minimal pillows etc etc )we always wake up and sit up to feed him. Myself an DH always felt very in tune with our son and generally wake up just before he does to eat. Now at 13 months, he sleeps practically glued to my side.....which is sweet-for about an hour


----------

